

YouEye.com: User Testing with Webcam Eye Tracking - kylehenderson
http://www.youeye.com

======
alexgartrell
Does anyone have any idea about how this compares to Gaze Hawk
(<http://www.gazehawk.com/>)?

~~~
kjah
YouEye offers gaze tracks over videos of individual user tests as well as
aggregated heatmaps on each page visited by a group of testers with the same
task. Gazehawk offers a single heatmap of one static image. There is no user
testing with Gazehawk.

~~~
bkrausz
I'm afraid you're mistaken on a number of fronts:

\- GazeHawk has the features you mentioned: video gaze tracks and aggregate
heatmaps. Your claim of us offering "a single heatmap of one static image" has
never been true: we launched with more than that.

\- GazeHawk has user testing: that was also a launch feature.

------
lukeinth
Having worked with webcams in the browser I find it hard to understand how you
can get the resolution / accuracy needed to do eye tracking. Is there a demo
anywhere? Just seeing the dot move around the screen to where you are looking
would be enough to see the technology works. I guess it could also be used to
control games too.

------
catechu
Wonder if the old NN/g results for eye tracking still hold up:
<http://www.useit.com/eyetracking/>.

~~~
kjah
It is a good question. One, the book was published relatively recently, but,
two, the research and and testing took an inordinately long time to collect.
Seems like nielsen could have benefited from SaaS based gaze tracking.

